# Fishing Sandusky river from boat



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone ever fished the Sandusky river during the walleye run from their boat? Not familiar with the river but I do have an 18’ CC flat bottom that I bet would be the perfect rig for the task. I just don’t wanna get in over my head. I’ve heard of terrible things happening to people trying to run a boat during the rising waters of the Sandusky and maumee river.


----------



## ovrecheck (Nov 10, 2018)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Anyone ever fished the Sandusky river during the walleye run from their boat? Not familiar with the river but I do have an 18’ CC flat bottom that I bet would be the perfect rig for the task. I just don’t wanna get in over my head. I’ve heard of terrible things happening to people trying to run a boat during the rising waters of the Sandusky and maumee river.


good luck with that


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

ovrecheck said:


> good luck with that


This is what I’m talking about, it seems it’s just not a good idea. There must be a reason you don’t see a lot of info on taking boats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

If you're not familiar with the river I wouldn't advise it. I'm not all that familiar with the Sandusky, but I am the Maumee. If you don't know where the rocks are, and the Maumee is all rock, and you shear a pin, you're going for a wild ride you might not come back from.
That being said, there's a lot of guys who take boats out there. In the Maumee it's all about anchoring. A normal anchor just won't hold out there. Those guys make their own out of cut up railroad tracks and cinder blocks, things like that. Heavy, but not a big loss if they have to cut the rope. They'll tie 3 track pieces and a couple cinder blocks together.
I've been out in a 12.5 deep V with no problem. It's the guys who don't know what they're doing and shouldn't be out there that get in trouble. Anchoring off the stern , things like that. 
If you get to know the river and follow the local boys you should be fine, although I've never been a fan of flat bottom boats in fast water. Not enough side wall for me. Things can happen fast in the river. Plenty big enough though.
Next spring take a ride down to the ramp they launch at and ask the guys. Most fisherman would be more than happy to help you out with that. It's not like you're asking for their favorite crappie hole Good luck


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

DeathFromAbove said:


> If you're not familiar with the river I wouldn't advise it. I'm not all that familiar with the Sandusky, but I am the Maumee. If you don't know where the rocks are, and the Maumee is all rock, and you shear a pin, you're going for a wild ride you might not come back from.
> That being said, there's a lot of guys who take boats out there. In the Maumee it's all about anchoring. A normal anchor just won't hold out there. Those guys make their own out of cut up railroad tracks and cinder blocks, things like that. Heavy, but not a big loss if they have to cut the rope. They'll tie 3 track pieces and a couple cinder blocks together.
> I've been out in a 12.5 deep V with no problem. It's the guys who don't know what they're doing and shouldn't be out there that get in trouble. Anchoring off the stern , things like that.
> If you get to know the river and follow the local boys you should be fine, although I've never been a fan of flat bottom boats in fast water. Not enough side wall for me. Things can happen fast in the river. Plenty big enough though.
> Next spring take a ride down to the ramp they launch at and ask the guys. Most fisherman would be more than happy to help you out with that. It's not like you're asking for their favorite crappie hole Good luck


Maybe I wade it a few times first then take a ride in the summer when it’s lower. Learn the river. Thank you for the advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Take some pictures when you wade. Things look totally different in the spring , and if you're like me you'll forget what your looking at.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I've seen a few guys run their boats from the tackle box bar ramp, little boats with little motors during the high water times, you can see the eddies wear the rocks are, I would just go slow and keep your motor trimmed up, the anchor will be the question, may have to get creative. Just north of the north bridge in Fremont is really wide and hardly anyone can get to any of that water, I bet it is loaded.


----------



## zingding18 (Aug 7, 2012)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Anyone ever fished the Sandusky river during the walleye run from their boat? Not familiar with the river but I do have an 18’ CC flat bottom that I bet would be the perfect rig for the task. I just don’t wanna get in over my head. I’ve heard of terrible things happening to people trying to run a boat during the rising waters of the Sandusky and maumee river.


I take my jon boat up every yr for the white bass. its 3 ft deep but its a blast. dont see why you cat get any walleye.


----------

